# Sollte man neben der Schule noch eine andere bezahlte tätigkeiten ausüben?



## Jegan (24. September 2008)

Hey Hey, ''liebe'' Community,

Wir haben in Deutsch zu morgen auf, eine Erörterung über das Thema: "Sollte man neben der Schule noch eine andere bezahlte tätigkeiten ausüben?" zu schreiben. Leider fallen mir nur 4 Argumente ein. Jeweils 2 dafür und 2 dagegen.

Pro:
-Schüler werden selbstständiger
-Schüler verdienen eigenes Geld

Kontra:
-Schüler verlieren Zeit, die sie zum lernen brauchen könnten
-Schüler arbeiten sich ab und gehen dadurch gescaffter ins Bett. Die führt dazu, dass sie mehr Schlaf brauchen.

Nun ist das leider nicht alles.
Fällt euch noch etwas ein? Wäre mir eine riesen Hilfe.


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

ähm sry eine frage dazu

was ist das für eine Fragestellung?

Sollte man neben der Schule noch eine andere bezahlte tätigkeiten ausüben?

seit wann wird einem in der Schule was bezahlt?

und es kommt immer drauf an was man macht als nebentätigkeit

mann muss ja nicht gleich ins Baugewerbe gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (24. September 2008)

Pro:
-Schüler lernen mit Geld umzugehn und werden unabhängiger vom Taschengeld. (entlastet eltern?)
-Positiv im Lebenslauf.
-Schüler können erste Arbeitserfahrungen sammeln.
Contra:
-Weniger Zeit für freunde und Freizeitaktivitäten welche aber wichtig für Schüler sind.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. September 2008)

Beton mal das andere und dann haste auch die Frage verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Jegan ich finde das "Schüler arbeiten sich ab und gehen dadurch gescaffter ins Bett. Die führt dazu, dass sie mehr Schlaf brauchen." ist nicht wirklich richtig, erstmal darfst du kaum arbeiten wenn du z. B. noch keine 18 bist und selbst wenn isses i. d. R. nicht so arg hart, ich weiss wovon ich rede. Als Pro Punkt fällt mir aber noch ein das die Schüler lernen mit Geld umzugehen - wenn man erstmal sein eigenes Geld verdient und nen paar Sachen wie Auto usw. finanzieren muss dann denkt man ganz anders über das Thema Geld.
Btw solltest du dich als erstes entscheiden ob du Pro oder Kontra argumentieren willst, das sollte dann auch aus deinem Fazit am Ende der Eröterung hervorgehen.


----------



## Jegan (24. September 2008)

Oha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin so im stress, dass ich garnicht auf meine Grammattik/Rechtschreibung geachtet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte man nach der Schule eine bezahlte tätigkeiten ausüben? So muss es heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich such Pro und Kontra Argumente (Jeweils eins)

@ Deathstyle: Ich Argumentiere natürlich für Pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soll nur beide Seite berücksichtigen und Argumente aufführen.


----------



## Liwanu (24. September 2008)

Hm, Du bist wirklich im stress, deine Korrektur ist genauso verwirrend?!

Möchtest du uns sagen, dass der Schüler NACH der Regulären Schulzeit, meist von 08:00-13:00 Uhr DANN einen bezahlten Job nebenher machen soll? Ergo neben der Schule noch jobben gehen?


Entweder bin ich grad zu blöd, oder ich check die Fragegstellung nicht.


----------



## PlutoII (24. September 2008)

@ Deathstyle: Es giebt auch sowas wie ne Lineare Erörterung wo man Pro und Contra gleichviel Gewichtung zuteilt und sich für keins von beiden entscheidet soweit ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Oder möchtest du uns sagen, dass der Schüler NACH der Regulären Schulzeit, meist von 08:00-13:00 Uhr DANN einen bezahlten Job nebenher machen? Ergo neben der Schule noch jobben gehen?



so hab ich es jetzt verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (24. September 2008)

Jegan schrieb:


> Oha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du musst das Wort "andere" noch in der Fragestellung löschen,dann ist deine Korrektur richtig korrigiert
wenn du jeweil nur ein Pro und Contra suchst,warum stellst du dann die Frage noch hier rein?du hast doch selber schon jeweils 2 gefunden...
wenn du bei Contra noch "fehlendem Schlaf" in "weniger Freizeit" abänderst ist das doch bestens...


----------



## Jegan (24. September 2008)

So, alles fertig. Vielen dank für dir Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt kann ich ruhigen gewissens Schlafen.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Pro:
> -Schüler lernen mit Geld umzugehn und werden unabhängiger vom Taschengeld. (entlastet eltern?)
> -Positiv im Lebenslauf.
> -Schüler können erste Arbeitserfahrungen sammeln.
> ...


jo so hab ich auch ne zeit lang argumentiert^^ aber freundschaften pflegen war mir dann doch wichtiger naja andere hatten geld und ich spaß gerecht verteilt find ich


----------



## Minastirit (26. September 2008)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Hm, Du bist wirklich im stress, deine Korrektur ist genauso verwirrend?!
> 
> Möchtest du uns sagen, dass der Schüler NACH der Regulären Schulzeit, meist von 08:00-13:00 Uhr DANN einen bezahlten Job nebenher machen soll? Ergo neben der Schule noch jobben gehen?
> 
> ...



was ist das für ne arbeitszeit?
will auch nur bis 13.00 schule haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Finde ja. Irgendwie muss man sich ja nen neuen Pc leisten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


negativ sind halt kolegen ..
aber ich habs damals mit 2 kolegen gemacht .. alle 3 zusammen machts mehr spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palanteus (26. September 2008)

Hiho.....

also ich finde warum sollte man es nicht tun. Taschengeld aufbessern kann nicht schaden, allerdings sollte man es auch im gewissen Rahmen lassen und nicht das noch die schulischen Leistungen den Bach runter gehen. 

Apropo weil es grad so schön passt schaut mal die Signatur an (den Link), paar Mail beantworten hier und da mal nen Newsletter zulassen (am besten auf eine Mülladresse) und noch nen paar Euro Taschengeld mehr. Auszahlung über Paypal oder Bankkonto also auch sehr Schülerfreundlich und man hat mehr um MMO´s zu zocken ;D. Ansonsten sind die Sonderaktionen auch fair vergütet und vor allem zahlen die auch wirklich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Gruß Palanteus


----------



## Zachrid (27. September 2008)

Aus den Vier punkten könnte ich dir blind 1000 Worte basteln. 
Tu ich aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (27. September 2008)

Ein wichtiger Aspekt ist auch, dass man etwas für das man gearbeitet hat, auch mehr schätzt.


----------

